# Fog/Driving light LED light strip Install w/pics



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

So I decided after careful consideration, It would be more beneficial for me to at least try a simple driving light install with some DIY ingenuity. I researched the LED strip DIY install and thought i would give it a go, so here are some pics and a step by step of the install. I chose to install the lights to come on whenever the side markers came on, other install techniques are not covered here:

1. Remove the three torx screws holding the inner wheel well cover to the front bumper
2. Remove the single Torx screw located under the front bumper right on the corner where the bumper meets the wheel well cover.
3. Pop out the side marker (one side has a tab and the other has a tension tab which when compressed releases the light from the bumper)
4. I chose to cut off the light after several unsuccessful attempts at using a plastic splice connector.
5. Drill a 1/8" hole in the corner of the Fog light insert for the wires to pass through (see pic for location)
6. Cut LED strip to desired length. (I cut off one section)
7. Adhere LED strip to Fog light insert. (I applied heat to the 3m adhesive tape before doing this step and I think it helped adhesion a lot)
8. Pull back inner wheel well cover.
9. Pass LED wires through previously drilled hole.
10. Guide LED wires behind bumper and back out through side marker hole.
11. Connect LED wire to the side marker wires.
a. When connecting the Passenger side LED strip, Brown is Positive, Black is Ground
b. When connecting the drivers side Purple is positive, Black is ground.
c. LED strips are polar sensitive, if they do not turn on reverse wiring.
12. Tape or heat shrink connections to prevent damage.
13. Pop side marker back into place.
14. Re-install 4 torx screws.
15. Enjoy your new lights!

Hopes this helps anyone looking to do this mod in the future. After the install I stepped back and what a difference it makes on the car. Definitely worth the $19.99 I spent at Auto zone


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice write up.
Best bang for buck as far as appearance goes.

Thanks!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I like that look a lot.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like! Thanks for giving me a good idea of a DRL replacement if I decide to mess with my headlight harness!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I like! Thanks for giving me a good idea of a DRL replacement if I decide to mess with my headlight harness!


Do tell, I want the fogs to be on any time the car is on and not have DRL's.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

do u all think its worth removing the fog lights from my car and installing these. i kno they won't serve function like the fogs would but i hardly use my fogs as it is.


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Very classy mod. Great job. What was your total cost?
Thanks


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

The way you connected these, they would always be on correct? I think this is ingenious. It looks GREAT!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I think those would work very well for DRL functionality, even with fog lights. Get 4 strips, and put a strip on either side of the fogs like Mercedes does on some of their cars.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm with Mick, I'd like to always run with the driving lights on as opposed to the DRLs with the headlights.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Total cost for the project was the $19.99 I spent on the LEDs. I love them so far after a week. Gotten quite a few compliments on them as well. Great brighness at night, as stated not a fog light but not glaringly bright to oncoming cars either. Yes they are always ON until I actually turn OFF the lights entirely, but I wanted them to be on constantly because I drive with the parking lights on only.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It looks nice. Can you add a close picture with the installed LED but when they are off? I’m doing the same thing with a small variation on LED. I’d like to catch a few closer details. Thank you!


----------



## rue2323 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just installed the LEDs on my Cruze and you do t even need to take those screws out all you have to do is get a flat hard screw driver and pop the side marked out with that. Took me an hour to install both looks great thanks for the idea and the directions for the install Snow!!!


----------



## rlrayl11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Any up close pictures with the LEDs off? Also, is the hole you drilled for the wiring covered after the install?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried to look the up at AutoZone | Auto Parts & Accessories | Repair Guides & More man their site sucks.

Post the model # or p/n plz.

thanks


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Total cost for the lights was $20 from autozone. They are pretty bright, though they are not blinding. Everyone seems to like them that sees my ride, thanks!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Todays shot.


----------



## WiseManWhite (Aug 10, 2013)

By choosing to cut off the light, how is your side marker still lighting up?


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

So I went out and bought the lights but I didn't have much luck finding the quick splicers or t-taps for the size wire that's on the LEDs. Suggest soldering it then heat wrapping over the connection?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Tried finding this strip on autozones website but had no luck. Any of you have the link to this strip of lights?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Search Alpena and it should come up. There's the FlexLED line that I picked up for this project

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

The part # is 77423B

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AkNate (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a question about the wiring. Did you add a connector between the LED strip and the side marker? Because if you didn't how will you take the bumper off without having to cut those wires? I've been thinking about this a lot because I just ordered these LED strips to do this mod myself, but I want to add a light bar behind the middle grill in the summer. So Ill need to remove my bumper completely to install that. Just curious if you added something for that purpose.

I also just not noticed that this post was from 2012, and was just curious how the 3M adhesive tape held up or if you had to attach them some other way.


----------



## Kamal (Feb 24, 2019)

You can remove the splash guard under the front bumper fairly easily if you have ramps or a jack, they're only held on by 4 plastic push clips and 6 t20 screws (I think) . Once removed, you can reach 2 hands in and pig tail off the positive wire on the existing side marker, use the body/frame as the ground. Even if it might be uncomfortable splicing in a tight space, it sure beats removing the bumper and risking breaking those pesky clips by the headlight. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

